# fibula fx ankle dislocation



## Magnum626 (Sep 21, 2009)

So on Sunday my front tire washed on going down a short steep hill and I ended up fracturing my ankle with a talus dislocation. Pain was unbelievable later that night. Pain finally decreased when they put a titanium plate with eight screws. So nwb 6-8 weeks. It took 3 attempts to reduce the dislocation, that was fun. :madman:

Any tips or recommendations on getting me back on the bike? I only really started riding more difficult trails this season. I guess washing out and my 235 lbs caused my ankle not to like it much...lol


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Broke and dislocated mine on a ride........but I finished the ride. :thumbsup: j/k but really I did.

http://www.socaltrailriders.org/forum/rider-down/46242-happy-f-kin-new-year-palm-canyon.html




























Give it time to heal....don't rush it. If the doctor recomends physical therapy.....do it. I did not, and a year and a half later still don't have 100% range of motion.

As for getting back on.....it's mostly mental. The bone itself will be stronger than it was before the break...especially with the hardware in there. The scary part is the first time you have to do a "Panic foot down" kinda hard.  Once you see it is not gonna break, you will be back on it.:thumbsup:

I tested it out quite a bit after it healed.....had no problems with it. It will always be in the back of my mind.....but it does not stop me from doing what I want to do.


----------



## Magnum626 (Sep 21, 2009)

Holy crap...glad you made it out there and that you had enough people to help. I can't imagine falling back on that leg several times before making it out. I only had one person with me and I was like 150 yards through twisty and rutted trails. I would've tried to get back on the bike but every time I lifted my leg it would click and freak me out...lol

When I fell I saw my foot facing the wrong way and flicked it back the other way. It bothered me more seeing it dislocated than being in pain.

I was lucky to have the surgery the next day with a titanium plate and eight screws. Still trying to get a copy of the xrays so I can post them. We'll see what happens in 2 weeks with my follow up. I havent used the percocet since being discharged so I guess that's a good sign.

I've dislocated my elbow snowboarding and was told i wouldn't get it straight again but I worked hard during PT to get it back.

I thought I had a high pain tolerance but you sir have cajones.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Magnum626 said:


> Holy crap...glad you made it out there and that you had enough people to help. I can't imagine falling back on that leg several times before making it out. _* I only had one person with me and I was like 150 yards *_through twisty and rutted trails. I would've tried to get back on the bike but every time I lifted my leg it would click and freak me out...lol
> 
> *When I fell I saw my foot facing the wrong way and flicked it back the other way*. It bothered me more seeing it dislocated than being in pain.
> 
> ...


Yeah, mine was the same way.....knew something was wrong.....just didn't know the extent until about 8 hours later.

Fortunately, I was with a group of 6, so we were able to get me through/across sections that I could not ride.

It all heals.......I was back on the bike cruising the neighborhood as soon as my cast went on. My surgery was postone about 2 weeks due to the swelling.

Worst part was that the ER doc. didn't see the dislocation.....so I spent about 48 hours with it dislocated. Felt so much better when it went back into place......after the pain of that proceedure.:eekster:


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow. Did the same to mine 1 year ago. A friend of mine 1 year prior. After the "boot" came off, I started doing the ABC's (tracing in the air) with my ankle/toes 2-3 times a day. Lotsa ice and elevation. PT said lay on my back with the leg straight up in the air.None of that "propped-up on a pillow." Straight up.
One month later, I was easy pedaling on the trainer (boring!), letting my good leg do ALL the work. After a month of that, I couldn't stand it any longer. PT liked my healing and allowed me to do some easy riding outside.:thumbsup:
Almost a year now. Ankle still swells, top of my foot still sensitive.....but riding everyday.:thumbsup:


----------



## Magnum626 (Sep 21, 2009)

mtnbikej said:


> Yeah, mine was the same way.....knew something was wrong.....just didn't know the extent until about 8 hours later.
> 
> Fortunately, I was with a group of 6, so we were able to get me through/across sections that I could not ride.
> 
> ...


How the heck did you get back on the bike? If I leave my leg hanging down for longer than an hour the throbbing and aching gets worse, especially now that I can feel the healing the bones. Kinda like cement hardening aroudn the bolts...lol I'm on NWB for 6-8 weeks.



1spd1way said:


> Wow. Did the same to mine 1 year ago. A friend of mine 1 year prior. After the "boot" came off, I started doing the ABC's (tracing in the air) with my ankle/toes 2-3 times a day. Lotsa ice and elevation. PT said lay on my back with the leg straight up in the air.None of that "propped-up on a pillow." Straight up.
> One month later, I was easy pedaling on the trainer (boring!), letting my good leg do ALL the work. After a month of that, I couldn't stand it any longer. PT liked my healing and allowed me to do some easy riding outside.:thumbsup:
> Almost a year now. Ankle still swells, top of my foot still sensitive.....but riding everyday.:thumbsup:


When did you boot come on? Or when did your initial cast come off? I'm assuming you were on the trainer a month after the walking boot came off?

Any recommendations on a trainer for my trail bike?

I'm just wanting to get these weeks over with already. Such a pita just going to the bathroom and trying to take a shower. With this summer heat it's not helping either with the hotspots from staying with my leg elevated.

My friend was telling me that after he picked up my bike my back wheel was loose in the rear like the quick release was loose. I'm wondering if the logs I rode over before might've loosened it up a bit.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Magnum626 said:


> *How the heck did you get back on the bike*? If I leave my leg hanging down for longer than an hour the throbbing and aching gets worse, especially now that I can feel the healing the bones. Kinda like cement hardening aroudn the bolts...lol I'm on NWB for 6-8 weeks.
> 
> When did you boot come on? Or when did your initial cast come off? I'm assuming you were on the trainer a month after the walking boot came off?
> 
> ...


We removed my cleat out of my shoe, so I wouldnt' accidently clip in. Wrapped my ankle up nice and tight with whatever we could.....including a cut up waterbottle, athletic tape, bandana, tube, even some thick leaves from a Yucca plant.  I would put my right heel on the pedal....most of the pedaling power was coming from my left leg, but I was able to soft pedal with the right foot..

Your leg is going to hurt a bit when you first lower it down......all the blood rushing back in vs. when you have it elevated.

I had a 3 sided splint for 4 weeks after my surgery, then I got a regular fiberglass cast for another 4 weeks.....after that, the boot. Really only wore it for about a week. When I got it the OS told me to start working on partial weight bearing each week. 25% of my body weight each week. By the second week, I could pretty much walk(50% of my body weight).

I actually started riding my bike before the OS released me :nono:....basically as soon as I could get my Sidi's back on when the swelling went down.....but I don't recomend it...follow the OS recomendations.


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

I never got a cast. They booted me right away. I had a flat pedal on the boot side and clipped in on the good side (while on the trainer.)
The tough part was the nerve pain along the top of my foot. PT said the swelling stretched the nerves, making them super sensitive. my toes were so swollen and black, they looked like cooked mini-bratwurst!


----------



## pitbullandmtb (Jul 31, 2011)

Hot damn!!! Great shots!! OUCH though..


----------



## Magnum626 (Sep 21, 2009)

Dayum, I have a long way to go. Just finished week one and have an appointment next week to see my doc.

Any recommendations on books or movies to watch?


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

I did the exact thing in 1989 - tib/fib spiral fracture. My foot was pointed in the opposite direction! Since then I've also shattered my wrist, broken the other ankle, broken my scapula, my buttbone, a few fingers and ribs, and even an eardrum. Key to recovery and getting back on the bike is to just start moving. Do whatever you can - PT, walking, biking easy, yoga, etc... just MOVE! Last year I had a total hip replacement... 9 months later I was sending it at Whistler on a DH bike. Take it one step at a time - Good luck!!


----------



## Magnum626 (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for the good vibes! Checked out some of your photos and videos. I think once I recover I'm gonna take some classes. Those goat trails look pretty gnarly.


----------



## eleventhcog (Feb 27, 2010)

Broke mine in May 2010 (dislocation, bimalleolar fx + deltoid ligament tear -- like those X-rays above), when I took a spill at slow speed & somehow my shoe didn't release from the pedal.

Bottom line is that ankle injuries are slooooow to heal -- the blood supply is crap. I'm 45yo & will never have a good ankle again, but I am able to still ride, and ride well. I still clip in.

For me, the key to riding again has been 1) to use an ankle brace, and 2) to stiffen the footbed of my shoe with a good, stiff after-market insole with solid heel cup and arch support. In addition to creating a stronger "assembly" for power transfer to the pedal, you'll have much more confidence during quick unclipping & dismounts when you will inevitably be stepping onto a rock, log, or something else uneven. Aircast makes one that I use. It straps on with velcro, it's comfortable, & it fits into a normal sized cycling shoe. Once the brace & my shoe are tightened, the ankle is very secure. I'm guessing I'll use it from now on.

Good luck.


----------



## UNP (Jul 29, 2011)

Dislocating things are a pain. I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Magnum626 (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks UNP.

eleventhcog. I had platforms. I was on a short steep when I washed out and was falling off the side of my bike when I put my foot down. I heard the snap and saw the foot flopping to one side when I was falling. I hope I can recover well. I knew I should've gotten Aflac at work. Sucks, I spend 12 hours on my feet at work. Probably won't be heading back until end of November. How long was your recovery? And any reason why you're ankle might not be 100%?

I've dislocated my elbow and I'm able to have full ROM but that injury occured when I was 26. I'm 38 now and hope my athleticism (albeit overweight) will help with the recovery of my ankle.

I've been visiting mybrokenleg.com and while some stories are inspiring, there's a lot of long recovery stories there. I just wanna get back on my feet already and start riding again and hopefully be able to snowboard by January.


----------



## Magnum626 (Sep 21, 2009)

Some pics of the injury and repair.





































Sutures came out today!










And four more weeks before I can attempt some weight bearing.


----------



## Magnum626 (Sep 21, 2009)

So I'm doing PT at home and by night time the pain is almost as bad as when it first happened. Doing AROM and PROM exercises at home. PROM exercises hurt pretty damn good I must say...lol I had my cast removed and returned with the cam boot. By night time the throbbing is pretty serious even with elevation. I guess it's the ligaments stretching and muscle groups trying to get active again. My calf is flabby and almost half the size of my good leg.

It's gonna be a long road, another month before my next follow up and xray. Slow and steady here I come....


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

A lot of it may be nerve pain. With the swelling so severe (never mind the break!), the nerves get sooo stretched, they hurt like the dickens.
The top of my foot is still very sensitive. My ankle still swells after hard efforts.
last week while riding ,I crashed hard and injured the other ankle.:madman::madmax:
I've been wearing a brace and hobbling around.
Can I have a "do-over" from the knees down?


----------



## eleventhcog (Feb 27, 2010)

Magnum626 said:


> Thanks UNP.
> 
> eleventhcog. I had platforms. I was on a short steep when I washed out and was falling off the side of my bike when I put my foot down. I heard the snap and saw the foot flopping to one side when I was falling. I hope I can recover well. I knew I should've gotten Aflac at work. Sucks, I spend 12 hours on my feet at work. Probably won't be heading back until end of November. How long was your recovery? And any reason why you're ankle might not be 100%?
> 
> ...


Like you, I spend a lot of time on my feet. Controlling the swelling is key. Plan on using old lady compression stockings of fairly high compression once you start spending significant time upright. Spend some money & get decent ones from an online store. They will be your friend for a long time. BTW sock liners, like for hiking, can help with sliding these stockings on -- they are tight!

It took me a long time to figure out that walking in that boot, with no support of my foot bed (heel, arch, etc), was causing a new strain on my ankle. It helped a lot to get a good solid insole (like those Sole one's at REI), and use it inside my fracture boot, just like I would in a normal shoe.

Why is my ankle not 100%? Who knows. And each injury is different. Like you (I am guessing) I had substantial soft tissue damage to the medial (inside) side of the ankle. Ligament and tendon damage is slow to heal.

No medical opinions here, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Magnum626 (Sep 21, 2009)

So I'm continuing my ROM exercises. I stepped on my bad leg the other day and forgot it was injured....lol Then while napping my nephew jumped on my ankle and that woke me up pretty good....

Skin is still peeling but not as itchy anymore thank goodness. I'm on my 34th day since surgery. Trying to stay positive but I really wanna be walking and working again.

Every now and then I'll feel 'shocks' through my leg and every now and then it twitches on its own lol. I guess that's healing progress. 

Hopefully on my next appt 9/1 I'll be able to do some WBAT if I have some bone growth.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

On my 33rd day after the crash and 26 days after surgery for almost the same fracture (double malleolus)... I'm almost off the boot, can't stand it anymore.
good luck to all.
I hope to be back on the trails soon !


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

*One year has past*

Healing has gone well. Still swells after a ride. Opposite ankle still bothers me. It also swells after a ride.
I don't think about the break anymore...even realized i was jogging after the dog the other day. (I never, ever jogged before..)
I'm thinking about having the screws and plate removed. Doc says fifteen minutes in his office/exam room.  No pain meds....piece of cake, he says
It's good to be riding.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JS8 (Sep 12, 2011)

Magnum - I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that called the EMTs when I did mine. I felt like I should man up and hobble out, but the doc said the best thing I did was immobilize it. No cartilage damage, so hopefully no arthritis until I'm an old man.

Also glad to see I'm not the only one with friends as equally concerned with my injury as they were with documenting it with their cell phones in photo and video...

Hope your recovery has gone well, I'm only a month into mine.


----------



## Magnum626 (Sep 21, 2009)

So I'll be heading out to my first outdoor ride since the injury. I'm walking up and down stairs 98% normally. Still a little afraid to go fast down them lol. I've been on the trainer and my ankle feels ok. Now comes the time to ride outdoors and do my first ride and see what happens when I finally have to put my foot down.

1spd1way-did u actually have the hardware removed? I was told it was gonna be pretty much permanent, except for maybe some screws if they started to undo themselves.

Can't wait to get out there.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Why the slow recovery? Nearly 10 months? Complications?

I was only out for 16 weeks, and my OS was very conservative. Got back on the bike as soon as my cycling shoe would fit back on.

Was told t same thing about hardware removal....permanent unless they start Ti cause problems. If hardware is removed, there will still be down time. Gotta allow the holes in the none to heal......was told up to 4 weeks.


----------



## Boobslappy (May 1, 2012)

Hey guys don't sweat the hardware removal Its a fairly quick recovery afterwards as all it involves is letting the soft tissue heal back up (as inject some bone graft into the holes). After roughly 8 weeks that hardware is doing absolutely nothing assuming your bone has completely healed. Most people I see that need hardware out are 5 to 10yrs post injury and recover rather quickly. That being said most people don't even need the hardware out. Keep moving and stretching and really try to keep your lower leg muscles strong as long term that will help to stave off the inevitable post traumatic arthritis development.


----------



## Dazzler2409 (Jun 2, 2012)

I did tib/fib on 15th April. Surgery for plates and screws 16th and discharged from hospital week later. I have been in fibre glass cast since. Get cast removed on 12 June and told will have removable boot for 4-5 weeks. When can I expect to ride? 3 modes of riding ETA required:

static indoor
flat hardpack
singletrack full on


----------



## Dazzler2409 (Jun 2, 2012)

I had cast removed Tue and they happy with fractures after X-ray. Discharged with moon boot (air cast) had first physio on Friday and they had me on recumbent cycle machine for 30 mins. Very sore but incredibly rewarding and almost emotional... Not long now

It does get better guys slowly but surely!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

yup good--u will b out on the trails be4 u know it. Today was exactly 9 weeks post fracture for me and I had my 1st ride on the trails. Just as fast as before and just some lingering minor soreness here and there. Mine was a simple fracture right above the malleous (spelling?) with very minor displacement so with a lot of talking and pleading I was able to just have a cam boot for 5 weeks. Been rehabbing on the stationary ever since week 5 and several appts at phys therapy.



Dazzler2409 said:


> I had cast removed Tue and they happy with fractures after X-ray. Discharged with moon boot (air cast) had first physio on Friday and they had me on recumbent cycle machine for 30 mins. Very sore but incredibly rewarding and almost emotional... Not long now
> 
> It does get better guys slowly but surely!


----------



## Dazzler2409 (Jun 2, 2012)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> yup good--u will b out on the trails be4 u know it. Today was exactly 9 weeks post fracture for me and I had my 1st ride on the trails. Just as fast as before and just some lingering minor soreness here and there. Mine was a simple fracture right above the malleous (spelling?) with very minor displacement so with a lot of talking and pleading I was able to just have a cam boot for 5 weeks. Been rehabbing on the stationary ever since week 5 and several appts at phys therapy.


You're fortunately for you a little ahead of me. After 8 weeks in fixed cast (UK doctors for you?) I have severe tightness that I am guessing is putting me about min 2-4 weeks away light trail and possibly 6-8 from normal trail. I had 3 screws to reattach head of Tibia malleus (sp too?) and plate with 7 screws in fibula but that all healed just the tightness from cast and ligament damage from rotation during accident (when landed was 180° out... Yuk!)

Counting down the days and working hard. Brand new Yeti SB66 waiting for me for extra motivation!!!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

no UK doc--just a Phys Asst here at army hospital orthopedics and an assistant rehab young lady downtown. yeah getting the ankle to rotate and flex as far as supposed to is hardest thing but just 3 appts with the rehab girl and is tons better.

that new bike is gunna be awesome !



Dazzler2409 said:


> You're fortunately for you a little ahead of me. After 8 weeks in fixed cast (UK doctors for you?) I have severe tightness that I am guessing is putting me about min 2-4 weeks away light trail and possibly 6-8 from normal trail. I had 3 screws to reattach head of Tibia malleus (sp too?) and plate with 7 screws in fibula but that all healed just the tightness from cast and ligament damage from rotation during accident (when landed was 180° out... Yuk!)
> 
> Counting down the days and working hard. Brand new Yeti SB66 waiting for me for extra motivation!!!


----------



## Dazzler2409 (Jun 2, 2012)

Haha! I got the UK doc man... They really slow to start rehab and always keep fixed xp cast on for weeks and weeks. You guys over the pond seem to have a different strategy for treating fractures which seems much shorter time line. We have to spend so long recovery from seized joint from the immobility of cast not fracture. Soon be over though I keep telling myself


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Holy Sh!t! Your surgeon didn't want to deal with that ankle again!



mtnbikej said:


>


----------



## Magnum626 (Sep 21, 2009)

mtnbikej said:


> Why the slow recovery? Nearly 10 months? Complications?
> 
> I was only out for 16 weeks, and my OS was very conservative. Got back on the bike as soon as my cycling shoe would fit back on.
> 
> Was told t same thing about hardware removal....permanent unless they start Ti cause problems. If hardware is removed, there will still be down time. Gotta allow the holes in the none to heal......was told up to 4 weeks.


I went back to work 10/25. I didn't want to risk any injury during the winter with bad weather, snow, rain etc... No complications, I never really made time to get back out on any trails or anything after the new year. I guess just had a busy schedule with trying to make $$ back with OT.

Ankle feels good, ligaments still a bit weak and minimal swelling after a long day but it feels good. Just waiting for my AFLAC to kick at the end of October to get into the more difficult trails again. Last thing I want is to be out of work again with no aflac...lol


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Caffeine Powered said:


> Holy Sh!t! Your surgeon didn't want to deal with that ankle again!


Yeah.......broke each bone plus knocked a big nugget off the front of the big bone.....that is why there is one bone in the from that isn't attached to a plate.


----------



## PSYCLONE (Dec 8, 2006)

I did mine in October 2011... 2 places one side, 2 places other side. I had a two week lag until surgery as well, but got lucky and had no pain, so didnt end up all wacked out on percs. Still very leery about riding hard at all. Since it's the first bone I've ever broken, I had no idea how crutches were used. Let me tell you that the pinched nerves in both shoulders from misuse of crutches was FAR more painful than the ankle breaks. People decide to get the hardware taken out because of pain, but my doc said you won't get the relief you think you're going to get by removing the hardware. Mine is staying in....


----------



## clovercreekelmo (Nov 30, 2012)

Just fractured mine in a CX race...2 weeks post surgical / 3 weeks post injury. ligament repair, plate 8 screws. Sooooo...now I am going stir crazy. What did you guys do to exercise during this cast/boot period?


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

clovercreekelmo said:


> Just fractured mine in a CX race...2 weeks post surgical / 3 weeks post injury. ligament repair, plate 8 screws. Sooooo...now I am going stir crazy. What did you guys do to exercise during this cast/boot period?


Rode my bike......really. Put a flat pedal on it and pedaled around the neighborhood. Wasn't the smartest thing to do....but needed to get out.


----------

